# Router cut dovetails



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Since recently purchasing a dovetail router bit a few days ago and being anxious to get started building(or rebuilding in fact) a box made of maple flooring, after today's drama, I've concluded there are 3 choices
1) remake the template i began to make from plastic and use 3/8 ply instead
2) use a different joinery method, rabbetting most likely
3) put the project aside for now and consider investing in a router dovetail jig 

A couple of things to point out, I did try hand cut dovetails but this wood is very hard and time will not allow
I'm new to using the hand held router in finish work
I'm limited as far as resources, living on a tight budget so buying a new jig tomorrow is out of the question
With all that said, i'm very determined to do make at least one quality woodwork piece using the maple, and God willing and time permitting, believe it will happen:yes:
any thoughts?


----------



## thintz (Apr 21, 2010)

Given all of the circumstances you list, I would go with your option #3. Making your own dovetail template is going to be VERY tough. I don't know anyone who has done that successfully that doesn't work at Leigh or a similar company. And, buying a ready made template that is compatible with the bit you bought could wind up costing more than need be. Dovetail jigs are designed to use a specific bit and guide collar (size and angles).
Opting for a rabbet or something for now will get you back to finishing your project much sooner in the short term. Then you can look at your options for making dovetails later without the pressure.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*low cost jigs*

http://www.harborfreight.com/dovetail-machine-34102.html

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...tsman+dovetail&prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19695&filter=dovetail%20jig

http://www.dovetailspline.com/

These jigs range from $40.00 to over $180.00. If nothing else it will give you some information to have for when you want to purchase one.
The templates themselves can be purchased separately if that's all you need. The Peachtree system uses a separate temple like this:
http://www.ptreeusa.com/ptree_dovetail_system.htm 
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

An interesting and decorative joint you can do on your table saw is a box joint
.http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_joineryterms.htm You can vary the detail. That might keep ya happy for a while.

Or, if you don't want to fuss, you could just cut "keys" into the joint.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

apprentice,

You can check out our system in my signature link. Since you're on a budget - if you like it I will make you a special offer. When we purchased our CNC router and started doing all the secondary processing in-house, let's just say there was a learning curve. :yes:

I "ruined" about a dozen jigs learning how to run the machine. Most of them are perfectly functional but have some sort of blemish, scratch, gash etc. but it is all cosmetic defects, but otherwise will cut perfect joinery as well as the ones that have no cosmetic damage. However I would never send one out that looked bad so I just put them in a "seconds" box. 

So watch the video and if you like the joinery it produces PM me and I'll make sure to get you a kit that you can afford. It will still have a 100% money back guarantee the same as if you paid full price. In fact I'll make this offer to any current WWT member just PM me. I have several of all 3 models available. 

While this may appear to be an advertisement, I assure you my intent is to offer the kit at a price that will be evident I'm not profiting much if at all from these "seconds" kits. And so this offer is only good to current WWT members who have made 1 or more posts.


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

That's a lot of good info, gentlemen! 
I'll keep you posted on the outcome. 

much grass, muchos gracious(thanks)


----------

